# Canon EOS R7 v1.2.0 update released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon has released a minor firmware update for the Canon EOS R7. Firmware Version 1.2.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements: Download Canon EOS R7 v1.2.0 now

See full article...


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 24, 2022)

Wondering what 2nd issue over Err 70 is, never heard of it.


----------



## Bigjezza (Nov 24, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Wondering what 2nd issue over Err 70 is, never heard of it.


I’ve experienced this error once in the 2 weeks I’ve had the camera - it was with the control ring adapter and I think I had the 24-70 2.8 II on at the time. I’m not sure if it’s the same issue, but I did experience Err 70


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 25, 2022)

Bigjezza said:


> I’ve experienced this error once in the 2 weeks I’ve had the camera - it was with the control ring adapter and I think I had the 24-70 2.8 II on at the time. I’m not sure if it’s the same issue, but I did experience Err 70


Interesting, I havent seen Err 70 before on Canon Cameras usually I used to get Err 01 when I had jammed aperture blades(humidity during monsoons in rainforest caused the issue).


----------

